# Socket error 10065 in mail



## cinderella51 (Aug 7, 2004)

Hello, hoping someone can help me out with this. I've been having computer trouble for awhile now. The latest thing is:

*Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10065, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E*

Now I have tried doing a repair on IE and I get the error message: Cannot be repaired. I have tried unistalling & reinstalling both IE and just Outlook Express. I get an error message saying "another version currently requires a reboot" so I do and get the same message ALL over again.

Also inside my "help" menu where for instance it would say "Click here to connect to Internet Connection Wizard" the part where you click no longer exists on any of my help menu items.

Also I cannot access certain (I'm guessing" secure) sites such as Paypal login page and Hotmail login in page. I get "page cannot be displayed and at the bottom it reads *"Cannot find server or DNS error"*

I'm assuming these are ALL related to IE except for the life of me, can't repair on uninstall so I'm lost as to what to do???

THANKS!


----------



## cinderella51 (Aug 7, 2004)

The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'pop3.XXXXXXX.net', Server: 'pop3.XXXXXX.net', Protocol: POP3, Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10065, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E

I have blocked my actually email server with the X's but other than that this is the entire message I receive when I try to open Outlook Express. 

I did try to do something within MS-DOS which is supposed to check ports but neither were there. 

Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## dburch (Mar 8, 2005)

I had that exact problem with Paypal. There is a way to fix it. It's called PageFix and it's free to try software from fixIEonline.com. Give it a shot, it worked for me.


----------

